

Contributing to Servo - dbaupp
http://bluishcoder.co.nz/2015/03/24/contributing-to-servo.html

======
ceronman
If you are interested in contributing to Servo. I also recommend the talk
"Servo and You: a beginners to contributing to Servo" given by Josh Matthews
at FOSDEM a couple of months ago. You can find the video here:

[http://mirrors.dotsrc.org/fosdem/2015/devroom-
mozilla/ud2218...](http://mirrors.dotsrc.org/fosdem/2015/devroom-
mozilla/ud2218a_servo_and_you.mp4)

------
worklogin
Perhaps I am not reading the correct area, but is there a legend for the
different issue tags and what they all mean?

~~~
doublec
I'm not aware of one but there might be something in the Servo wiki.

------
Dewie
I have - tried to - read some posts by doublec where the topic is programming
in the ATS lang. But he apparently also likes to dip his feet in simpler
languages like Rust. (:P)

~~~
doublec
Haha, yes I'm a big fan of ATS and I use it in projects. What motivates the
dabbling in Rust is that it'll be possible at some point to use Rust in Gecko,
and Servo is an interesting project to contribute to.

~~~
hme
I'm currently reading all your old posts on factor. It's so sad that it seems
almost dead, it's incredibly good and mind bending. Have you lost interest for
this language ?

~~~
doublec
Factor is still maintained and there is activity in the mailing list. I still
use it. Recently I restored from backup an old project of mine that is written
in factor, [http://tinyvid.tv](http://tinyvid.tv). It was fun hacking on it
again - reminded me of what a great language it is.

